# Let's see our "Natural Parenting" faces!!



## flubdub

Seeing as every other section on here has these threads :haha: I thought it might be nice to see each others faces, seeing as there isn't that many of us on here really. 

This is me and my two youngest. My six year old isn't on it. Im looking a little bit pasty and greasy :rofl: but there isn't any new photos of me :neutral:

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h79/rebeccagornall/7e2c9983.jpg


----------



## NuKe

good idea Flubby! This is me and the wee woman:

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/180105_496356981996_511946996_6654763_5795598_n.jpg


----------



## xerinx

Ok so heres me and my lil monster aka Logan!!

Enjoying the patapum ride- 
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229670_1869176003791_1072823694_32127104_2247408_n.jpg

In a waiting room i think-
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/228633_1907355478254_1072823694_32173983_7464660_n.jpg

And heres one of just moi-
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/205734_1835250235668_1072823694_32075778_5890057_n.jpg

Ok so we are both posers or so it seems!!!


----------



## JA1988

Great idea! Here's me and my little man, less than 2 months old in both pics. First pic he had found his thumb for the very first time, second pic is me stuffing my face with cake (baby was also stuffing his face at the same time!) and had a cheeky drop of white wine spritzer for my birthday! Yummy 
 



Attached Files:







167107_530547589073_285200557_1529199_7371402_n.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 15









181565_531089642793_285200557_1544128_534692_n.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## c.m.c

i have just realised that there are only 2 pictures of myself and my daughter!!!!!!! one is from the night she was born and i cant post that- her head is all bloody:wacko: 

this is myself my hubby and Ava the night we baptised her. we baptised her in our house on my husbands 30th birthday so this is the ONLY other pic of Ava and I--- i seriously need to get from behind the camera :dohh:and be in some pictures- i swear theres tons of OH and Ava together!!!
 



Attached Files:







Ava with her mum and dad....jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Kate&Lucas

JA1988 - That second pocture as absolutely adorable!! :cloud9:

Well I'm sure everyone knows what I look like since it right there in my sig..
But here's me again.. just incase :haha:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/208447_174466822602613_100001178892228_366364_5721772_n-1.jpg


----------



## c.m.c

kate- loving your hairstyle!!! im so fed up with my hair at the mo and fancy something shorter but not too short!!!!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

c.m.c said:


> kate- loving your hairstyle!!! im so fed up with my hair at the mo and fancy something shorter but not too short!!!!

NEVER get my hairstyle! It is so effing hard to maintain, if I need it to look like it does in the pic I have to get the hairdressers to blowdry it:blush:
Most expensive haircut I've ever had hahaha. Yours is just nice I wanna get mine back to about that length.


----------



## flubdub

Jai, I love your first pic. It's beautiful. 

I think it's a Mum thing - nobody thinks to take photos of us with our LOs. I'm always *behind* the camera too, unless I ask!


----------



## SBB

great thread, everyone always looks different to how i thought! 

this is me and OH at a wedding before i was pregnant (I may (definitely) be drunk)

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/n590525076_4376397_9265.jpg 

this is my oh messing around, i'm just posting it cos he's so proud of this pic!! 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/DannyPotter.jpg

me and bub when he's about a week old

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Sammuel%20Hendrix%20Page/IMG_2214.jpg


will see if i have any of both of us with the baby!! these are just ones i happen to already have on photobucket!

x x x


----------



## mummyclo

This is the only one of me i have on the comp! How bad, only because I had to crop a pic for facebook! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kawaiigirl

Some people look how I thought and others dont! Funny that! Well it was hard to find any photos of me as a hate photos!!! But here goes....

Hi, my name is Claire, this is me with my son and then my daughter...:flower:



I love being able to put a face to all the people I chat to! :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Kawaii, you can really see that your daughter is yours! She looks sooo much like you! :D


----------



## kawaiigirl

mummyclo said:


> Kawaii, you can really see that your daughter is yours! She looks sooo much like you! :D

Aw thanks!! I love hearing that, people hardly ever say it!! :nope:


----------



## mummyclo

kawaiigirl said:


> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Kawaii, you can really see that your daughter is yours! She looks sooo much like you! :D
> 
> Aw thanks!! I love hearing that, people hardly ever say it!! :nope:Click to expand...

That was the first thing i noticed.... so thats weird coz she really does! I hate that F looks like his daddy and nothing like me! :rofl:


----------



## kawaiigirl

mummyclo said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummyclo said:
> 
> 
> Kawaii, you can really see that your daughter is yours! She looks sooo much like you! :D
> 
> Aw thanks!! I love hearing that, people hardly ever say it!! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> That was the first thing i noticed.... so thats weird coz she really does! I hate that F looks like his daddy and nothing like me! :rofl:Click to expand...

That is all I ever heard about my son!! Oh he looks so much like his daddy!! Ahhhhhhh! People do say Ruby looks like me a bit!! I can't win so you have made my night!! 

Your day will come, dont worry!! My son looks more like me now :haha:


----------



## Pikkle

I don't seem to have many pictures of myself, but here are some! One recent one with my partner and two kids, the other at christmas, doing a silly pose to take a picture of my hair from different angles, lol (only one of me I can find!!!!)
 



Attached Files:







Easter Sunday 2011 349.jpg
File size: 63.7 KB
Views: 13









Christmas 2010 217.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## amandag

A couple of piccies of me with Maisie last year! She is a bit bigger now, and thankfully my tummy is a bit smaller now!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0082.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6









IMGP0144.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 8


----------



## kawaiigirl

For some reason I imagined you with blonde hair amandag! :haha:

You look very innocent for someone who tempts us with all those gorgeous nappies!!


----------



## SBB

Amanda I totally thought you would be blonde too! 

Kawaii your daughter definitely looks just like you, and you look really young! 

Mummyclo you look really young too...

Pikkle I love the one of all of you...

What a bunch of gorgeous natural mamas!!


X x x


----------



## amandag

I wonder why you all pictured me as blonde.... does it say something about my 'blonde' brain!! hehe

Not a hairy hippy in sight! You do always wonder.... :rofl:


----------



## SBB

:rofl: 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB thank you! I will never get sick of hearing that! I will enjoy it while it lasts!! When I'm in work my patients always think I'm a work experience student!! Lol. 

Everyone looks gorgeous, must be all the 'natural' living! Although I certainly wouldn't be posting a pic of myself first thing in the morning!! Haha x


----------



## kawaiigirl

amandag said:


> I wonder why you all pictured me as blonde.... does it say something about my 'blonde' brain!! hehe
> 
> Not a hairy hippy in sight! You do always wonder.... :rofl:

Blonde brain :haha:

Patiently waiting for the hairy hippies to post pics:haha:


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl- you look exactly how i thought- ha ha ha

i thought amanda would be blonde too but then for some reason i thought SBB was a blondie too- how strange to think someone looks like xyz for no reason ha ha


----------



## Pikkle

Lol! I was going to say I hadn't noticed any hairy hippies! lol!


----------



## kawaiigirl

c.m.c said:


> kawaiigirl- you look exactly how i thought- ha ha ha
> 
> i thought amanda would be blonde too but then for some reason i thought SBB was a blondie too- how strange to think someone looks like xyz for no reason ha ha

Yea you look very familiar! Strange....:haha:


----------



## wannabewillow

Here's me and my wee Monster on her birthday in December. Xxx

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=16617131&id=613680610


----------



## sugarpuff

this is me and auds, please ignore my weird head tilted back kind of position, A kept throwing herself off my knee :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1004.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## jessabella

you ladies are so beautiful! I am loving these 'get to know you' threads...I love it!! 
her are some photos of Myself, DH and Squeak!

edit: please excuse the first photo without makeup :haha:
 



Attached Files:







7.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 7









P4242134.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 15









9.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## sausages

Here's me the other day. Ignore my lack of make up and weird angle of shot.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4407.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## jessabella

I love Lyric in the background :wave:


----------



## sausages

Ha ha! Yeah, she usually makes her way into most photos. :lol:

How incredibly awesome is the broom shot!!??!!


----------



## Jetters

LOVE the broom shot :rofl:

Not many pics of me :blush: hate pics :blush: I look like a bit of a mentalist in this... think I was a bit delirious from sleep deprivation :rofl::rofl::rofl:

https://img835.imageshack.us/img835/2851/2102114.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SBB

The red eye is a bit scary jetters but it's a lovely pic!! 

You all have gorgeous carriers :( I'm still faffing about deciding what to get!!! 

OH is very pleased you all like his Harry Potter shot (or Danny Potter he calls it! (his name is Danny)) 

X x x


----------



## binxyboo

I just looked through my Facebook profile pics to find a couple to post and realized that most pics of me I am doing or wearing something totally bizzarre!!
I think thats what happens when you spend most of your life in a theatre!!

Anyway - this is me

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/230385_10150159978096455_646376454_6833295_5593579_n.jpg


----------



## kawaiigirl

Binxyboo is that you at the royal wedding? :haha:

SBB I was so wondering about all those lovely carriers!! Spooky!!:wacko:


----------



## flubdub

Wow Jettera - I always imagined you to look like your avatar! :rofl: Am loving the
Mei tai too!

Isn't it mad, the picture you have of people in your head? :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

binxyboo did you buy beatrice's hat from e-bay? heres me thinking Duncan Banatine did ha ha!! yeah my husband thinks the brrom pic is super cool


----------



## binxyboo

gonna put a slightly more sensible picture up.
Me wearing the daisy chain hubby made for me, and me and Daniel.

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/205174_10150141981316455_646376454_6676613_691403_n.jpg
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206233_10150152915896455_646376454_6763601_5818845_n.jpg


----------



## binxyboo

c.m.c said:


> binxyboo did you buy beatrice's hat from e-bay? heres me thinking Duncan Banatine did ha ha!! yeah my husband thinks the brrom pic is super cool

No - Bea borrowed it from me, then sold it on Ebay!! ;)


----------



## c.m.c

i wouldnt mind getting 5000 quid for a hat i have worn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blob

Yas have to say before I was your friend on fb I thought that too :haha:

I want to post. Photo buuut I can't upload from the iPad :cry:

You all look gorgeous!


----------



## flubdub

Blob said:


> Yas have to say before I was your friend on fb I thought that too :haha:
> 
> I want to post. Photo buuut I can't upload from the iPad :cry:
> 
> You all look gorgeous!

I used the photobucket app on my iPhone. Can you get it on the iPad?


----------



## lozzy21

Heres me just before a night out showing off my new hair cut

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/Niamh%20pics/SAM_1387.jpg

Heres us messing about trying to do a hip carry in the wrap.

https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/Niamh%20pics/SAM_1442.jpg


----------



## kawaiigirl

flubdub said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> Yas have to say before I was your friend on fb I thought that too :haha:
> 
> I want to post. Photo buuut I can't upload from the iPad :cry:
> 
> You all look gorgeous!
> 
> I used the photobucket app on my iPhone. Can you get it on the iPad?Click to expand...

 I've always wanted to be able to post photos from my iPhone! Do spill the beans.....


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I usually try to avoid being in a photo but here's a fairly new one.
 



Attached Files:







215443_211143392248548_100000586668970_791802_1648759_n.jpg
File size: 63.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jessabella

I don't understand why you beautiful girls try so hard to stay away from photos!!


----------



## fluffpuffin

you ladies all look beautiful :)

binxyboo - the one with the hat is funny :haha:

here's a recent one with me and my little girl:

https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/DSCF1549.jpg


----------



## flubdub

kawaiigirl said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blob said:
> 
> 
> Yas have to say before I was your friend on fb I thought that too :haha:
> 
> I want to post. Photo buuut I can't upload from the iPad :cry:
> 
> You all look gorgeous!
> 
> I used the photobucket app on my iPhone. Can you get it on the iPad?Click to expand...
> 
> I've always wanted to be able to post photos from my iPhone! Do spill the beans.....Click to expand...

Download the photobucket app. It uploads pics from your phone, straight into photobucket. When you have uploaded, click on it, and in the corner, there is a little 'i' sign. Click on that, and he code you want is the last one. "Img code" I think it is. Click on it and it automatically copies it. Then come on here, and double tap where you want the pic to be. The word "Paste" will come up. Tap that, and you're done! :thumbup:


----------



## SBB

Fluffpuffin how can you look so good in a swimming pool?! Clearly you've just got in and haven't been dunked yet!! :rofl: 
Your daughter is very cute! 

x x x


----------



## JA1988

Kate&Lucas said:


> JA1988 - That second pocture as absolutely adorable!! :cloud9:
> 
> Well I'm sure everyone knows what I look like since it right there in my sig..
> But here's me again.. just incase :haha:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/208447_174466822602613_100001178892228_366364_5721772_n-1.jpg


Aww thanks! I am uber jealous you manage to keep your hair so nice, I used to spend ages doing my hair before Babs came along and now I'm lucky if I get ten minutes to dry and straighten it and even then I have to sing silly songs to keep him entertained for that whole ten minutes! 

Everyone looks so glowing and lovely, you'd never think that most of us are up tending to babies throughout the night!

Jessabella, I've just realised that our babies were both born on the same day! Were you in over Christmas aswell?


----------



## modo

I can't believe this was almost a year ago :cloud9:

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/mariaBobby.jpg


----------



## Lliena

This is me now :)

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0060-3.jpg

and this is Avalon and me a few months ago:
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/girasolruck.jpg
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/ellaroo.jpg


----------



## lynnikins

This is just before we left for my sisters wedding and then after Her wedding with her and my youngest sister
 



Attached Files:







Lynette during Ruths wedding prep rotated.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9









DSCF2845.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## SBB

Modo is that after you've just given birth?!?! Wow! 

Lilena I LOVE the hair now and your LO is gorgeous! 

Lynnikins you don't look at all how I thought you would, but very gorgeous! And very young... 

x x x


----------



## Bayleaf

This is a recent pic of me and Em. He looks like he has a bird growing out of his head and I'm seriously sleep deprived as always. Any excuse to show off my new gorgeous wrap :haha:
Great to be able to put some faces to names.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0500.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Eala

You're all so pretty :blush:

Lynnikins, I'm with SBB - you don't look at all like I imagine you! :blush:


----------



## lynnikins

lol how did you think i would look, lol im only 25 lol so i guess that counts as young


----------



## Eala

For some reason I thought you'd be brunette! Don't ask me why, coz I don't know :haha:


----------



## fluffpuffin

modo said:


> I can't believe this was almost a year ago :cloud9:
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/mariaBobby.jpg

awww. :cloud9:


----------



## fluffpuffin

SBB said:


> Fluffpuffin how can you look so good in a swimming pool?! Clearly you've just got in and haven't been dunked yet!! :rofl:
> Your daughter is very cute!
> 
> x x x

thanks lol, yes, that was at the start - I looked a bit worse for wear at the end :haha: x


----------



## Pikkle

How odd, that I didn't picture any of you in my head or anything, but nobody looks like I thought they would! This is fun, now I know who I am speaking too :D xx and you're all gorgeous!!!


----------



## happyface82

This is me and Katerina about a month ago!
 



Attached Files:







206435_10150558979680089_742745088_18119133_5007279_n.jpg
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## celine

Here is me and my boy, plus a photo from the other day two show the difference 2 years can make <3 
Sorry its not clear but in the 2nd pic the first photo is April 2009 and then the 2nd one April 2011 and the 3rd one April 2011 with my son
 



Attached Files:







DSC07081.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 13









what a deiff.jpg
File size: 99.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mandarhino

Here's a relatively oldish one of me and not a particularly flattering photo of my daugther. She's way cuter than that. I barely have any pictures of myself because I'm always behind the camera and hate having my photo taken. 

https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy276/mandarhino/stuff/IMG_2143.jpg


----------



## JellyBeann

This is me and my DH and LO


----------



## Eala

Celine, your photos made me just about well up :cloud9: Beautiful.

Manda, that's a cute pic! M just looks like she wants to hit the camera :rofl:


----------



## aliss

Not the best picture but it's when we are at our happiest!!!
 



Attached Files:







yay.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 17


----------



## modo

SBB said:


> Modo is that after you've just given birth?!?! Wow!
> 
> Lilena I LOVE the hair now and your LO is gorgeous!
> 
> Lynnikins you don't look at all how I thought you would, but very gorgeous! And very young...
> 
> x x x

Thank you hon but that was the next day :lol: Boo was born at 7.02pm by emergency c-section and no porter was available to wheel us back till 9pm and I think DH and I passed out. So no pics till the next day :(


----------



## lovealittle1

Lovely piccies of all the yummy mummies! If I get on my laptop oneday I will upload one of me. I typically just post from iPhone though.


----------



## AFC84

celine said:


> Here is me and my boy, plus a photo from the other day two show the difference 2 years can make <3
> Sorry its not clear but in the 2nd pic the first photo is April 2009 and then the 2nd one April 2011 and the 3rd one April 2011 with my son

Aww lovely pics :cloud9:
Nice putting faces to the names!

An oldish one...

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/165768_489883790546_675230546_6114218_4599310_n.jpg

And one from Finley's birthday a couple of weeks back, with the special birthday wrap I had grad dyed especially for the occasion ;)

He'd just finally dropped off to sleep, hence everyone looking at him like that! :cloud9:

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/224686_10150160031560547_675230546_6768651_5094622_n.jpg


----------



## NuKe

AFC u are HOT!!! ur friends look like my friends too :haha:


----------



## NuKe

here's a more recent one of me... as you can see I'm trying desperately to wash the dye out of my hair so when I do it just before the wedding it'll be retina-burning bright!! :haha:

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/160520111561.jpg


----------



## sausages

I feel like i'm not tattooed enough. I proper love loads of tattoos on women, but am far too chicken (and skint!) to do it myself!! Plus, i change my mind too often!


----------



## NuKe

:haha: ive always wanted my ribs done but im too chicken! ive only got an outline done on my breastbone cuz i nearly passed out from the pain and couldn't get it coloured!


----------



## mummyclo

I would have loads of tats if OH would let me...i said when he dies i am getting covered. I have 3 at the mo but am planning 2 more :D I LOVE the tattooed look!! Jealous much!! :(


----------



## sausages

My DH has got a few and has one down his side on his ribs. He said it was sooooo much pain!! 

I just keep encouraging him to get more and more. It's about time he got another. Just a shame we have to save up for boring things like a new car and the gas bill. Booo!


----------



## Jetters

I feel your pain Sausages :rofl: same problem here, being a grown up sucks!

I'm covered in tats but all small and mostly hidden. Back/neck/wrists/forearms/hips/rudey bits :wink:/etc. I had a huuuge anchor on my hip/bottom of ribs and it was so painful I had to stop and haven't been back to have it finished or coloured in since- that was nearly three years ago :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## surprisemummy

everyone looks so different than i imagined! everyones so pretty too. not going to post a pic tho i look like a 12 yr old lol and im not really a natural parenting mummy, i only use cloth , i feel like id be cheating lol x


----------



## sausages

Don't be silly surprise mummy! Cloth is natural so post a pic already!! I'm not half as atural as a lot of the mummies here, but i don't think that matters. I just consider myself more naturallyish than what is probably the norm iykwim.


----------



## NuKe

mummyclo said:


> I would have loads of tats if OH would let me...i said when he dies i am getting covered. I have 3 at the mo but am planning 2 more :D I LOVE the tattooed look!! Jealous much!! :(

:saywhat:



i suppose im lucky then that my oh looks like this... :haha:

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/206738_10150149146881997_511946996_7033448_4096667_n.jpg


----------



## flubdub

^ Cool! My oh has a few tattoos and wOuld be covered in them if we had more money. :rofl:


----------



## sausages

Ooo Nuke your hubby to be is lush!


----------



## henny

This is me at chrismas with Alexander :blush:
 



Attached Files:







alexanders birthday 525.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4









alexanders birthday 565.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## henny

I love seeing all the gorgeous photos :)


----------



## Jetters

My OH is covered in them. LOVE IT! 

My fave is a tree he has on his belly... it goes down and down and _down_ and the roots go up his youknowwhat :rofl: and


----------



## mummyclo

Jetters said:


> My OH is covered in them. LOVE IT!
> 
> My fave is a tree he has on his belly... it goes down and down and _down_ and the roots go up his youknowwhat :rofl: and

:rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## AFC84

NuKe said:


> AFC u are HOT!!! ur friends look like my friends too :haha:

Wahey, thank you! :hugs: I'm very jealous of your lobes, what size are they? I used to have 26mm but downsized unintentionally when I was pregnant [I always take my plugs out to sleep, and kept forgetting to put them back in because I was just dossing at home most of the time!] :lol: and they're only 12 and 14mm now :( Must make the effort to re-stretch!

I have one on my ribs [front not side though] and I must admit it was probably my worst one. 

Haha Jetters that sounds awesome :D


----------



## xerinx

Do the ribs really hurt? Ive just had a piece started on my foot and side of calve thats going up my leg, over my hip, then either on the side of ribs or twisted on my back and over the opposite shoulder (havent decided yet) Get the next section done in 3 weeks :D


----------



## aliss

Hmmm people may mock us as 'hippy moms' but I have to say this is the best looking bunch :rofl: How on earth do we have time to do our hair or get dressed in between washing 50 dirty diapers, manhandling around with a wrap, or fiddling in the kitchen with homemade food!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

As you can see, someone has asked me why I waste my time and spend "all day" with that natural crap :rofl:


----------



## Mel+Bump

I don't post toooo much. More of a lurker nowadays. Need to get posting again!

You're all so lush! Im also loving tattoos. Im currently designing one for my wrist to go over an old one (I got a mate to do it and its a bit blah).

So anyway, this is me and my little girly :)
 



Attached Files:







169083_10150400393340106_562225105_17229865_5038254_n.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## surprisemummy

sausages said:


> Don't be silly surprise mummy! Cloth is natural so post a pic already!! I'm not half as atural as a lot of the mummies here, but i don't think that matters. I just consider myself more naturallyish than what is probably the norm iykwim.

yeah :) i think i will then, just need to find one now :thumbup: ive only got pics of me on nights out on the computer so there not the best lol :flower:


----------



## Eala

I suck, I posted my tattoo in this thread by mistake :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Now
https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/th_b524003f.png

Pre babies (drunk/hungover)https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/th_ad820ab2.png

Wedding https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/th_79caf194.png


Overkill!!!!!!!


----------



## binxyboo

AFC84 said:


> An oldish one...
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/165768_489883790546_675230546_6114218_4599310_n.jpg

Oh *SQUEEE* at that little face peering over the wrap


----------



## binxyboo

NuKe said:


> here's a more recent one of me... as you can see I'm trying desperately to wash the dye out of my hair so when I do it just before the wedding it'll be retina-burning bright!! :haha:
> 
> https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/160520111561.jpg

Nuke - that is one STUNNING nappy.


----------



## Blob

Itti is it not ^^


----------



## celine

binxyboo said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> here's a more recent one of me... as you can see I'm trying desperately to wash the dye out of my hair so when I do it just before the wedding it'll be retina-burning bright!! :haha:
> 
> https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/160520111561.jpg
> 
> Nuke - that is one STUNNING nappy.Click to expand...

I was thinking the same


----------



## modo

Stunning nappy, stunning baby and stunning mama :thumbup:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Blob said:


> Now
> https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/th_b524003f.png
> 
> Pre babies (drunk/hungover)https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/th_ad820ab2.png
> 
> Wedding https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/th_79caf194.png
> 
> 
> Overkill!!!!!!!

you're very pretty :) but OMG that wedding dress is super stunning!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Aww everyone is gorgeous!! And I am planning a sleeve in the next few months! I already have two wrist tattoos and a calf tat! (all designed by me)


----------



## lynnikins

Eala said:


> For some reason I thought you'd be brunette! Don't ask me why, coz I don't know :haha:

maybe caus i am a brunette under all this bleach lol it took me 2 days of bleaching in turns to get my hair blonde then it was too light so i had to overdye it with a darker blonde my roots show through really bad now but im waiting till im out of first tri before bleaching it again


----------



## lynnikins

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v3240/111/80/663595122/n663595122_6418720_4063943.jpgMe with Red hair post dye job and haircut after Nate was born
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/162978_10150350288355123_663595122_16098493_4780503_n.jpg about 14 colors later and grown out this was last christmas before bleach job
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/188492_10150425972725123_663595122_17256072_6823740_n.jpg Post bleach pre dye job for sisters wedding.

My hair has been alot of colors in the last 10 years lol mostly reds and purples although i cant find a purple pic around it was even blue for a while lol.


----------



## kawaiigirl

Lynnikins your hair looks amazing blonde!!!


----------



## louandivy

fluffpuffin said:


> you ladies all look beautiful :)
> 
> binxyboo - the one with the hat is funny :haha:
> 
> here's a recent one with me and my little girl:
> 
> https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/DSCF1549.jpg

Argghhh your hair is amazing! Gorgeous photo! 

I don't post here much but I'm a babywearing, co-sleeping, BLW BFing mummy so can I join?!

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229049_1647020908538_1627380020_1363422_6045401_n.jpg

Doing the typical 'mother and baby' pose when Ivy was younger, she doesn't look too impressed though!

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/62792_1370712841009_1627380020_923318_674529_n.jpg


----------



## Pikkle

LouandIvy ... I LOVE your daughters name! Lynnikins, you look different in every photo!!! I wish I was daring enough to get a totally new hair colour! The 'bravest' I go is red, which washes out quickly!


----------



## lynnikins

lol thankfully in that photo blonde then i had seen a bit of sun so had some color honestly when i first did it my skin was ghostly white it looked really really scary lol. i change my hair alot lol i just get bored of it


----------



## +tivethoughts

I am new to motherhood as well as natural parenting. My LO is 5 weeks old and am going to be cloth nappying FT when he starts to fit all of the ones I have for him. I also baby-wear. Here I am with Harrison at birth, 1.5 weeks & at 3 weeks old:
 



Attached Files:







SDC106601.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 6









SDC10677.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 6









SDC10711.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## surprisemummy

heres me. im only really on here because i use cloth nappies but thought id post anyway :) im on a night out, im not usually orange :haha:


----------



## Blob

Thanks fluffpuffin :flower: was the first shop I went into I loved it!!

Wow so many gorgeous mummies :cloud9: I love this thread.


----------



## fluffpuffin

louandivy said:


> fluffpuffin said:
> 
> 
> you ladies all look beautiful :)
> 
> binxyboo - the one with the hat is funny :haha:
> 
> here's a recent one with me and my little girl:
> 
> https://i651.photobucket.com/albums/uu237/fluffypuffin82/DSCF1549.jpg
> 
> Argghhh your hair is amazing! Gorgeous photo!
> 
> I don't post here much but I'm a babywearing, co-sleeping, BLW BFing mummy so can I join?!
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229049_1647020908538_1627380020_1363422_6045401_n.jpg
> 
> Doing the typical 'mother and baby' pose when Ivy was younger, she doesn't look too impressed though!
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/62792_1370712841009_1627380020_923318_674529_n.jpgClick to expand...

aww, thanks. :)

your little Ivy is scrumptious btw. love her little grumpy face in the 2nd photo :haha:


----------



## Rebaby

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/fakeplasticgirl7/SSL25354.jpg

Here we are :flower:


----------



## Blob

Awww love this thread


----------



## flubdub

:D


----------



## Farie

I'm kind of natural, but have a few road bumps, FF as LO is allergic to my milk, using 'sposies as we are living in a motel with limited washing facilities, veggie beds are trashed (by the builders who are doing the house, my poor lemon tree is under 3ft of brick :sad1:) but we are BLW (mostly) and co-sleep, and 100% baby led :haha: madam would not have it any other way!

But I'm natural at heart :lol:
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Sp7-oq3ZKiI/S7WSYD_Dz8I/AAAAAAAADd4/ozKlTHaU2WE/s320/P1000031.JPG


----------



## Cloberella

It's so nice putting faces to names, there are some yummy mummies here!

First one I think Gabriel was less than a week old (excuse the gross hair), second is from last week.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1367.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 6









DSCN1558.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## aliss

Our newest BW pic
 



Attached Files:







mommy.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## modo

Very cute :D


----------



## Elphaba

Gosh you are a gorgeous bunch! Struggled to find many semi-recent ones of me that aren't minging but here's a couple.

This was in hospital the day after Xavier was born.
https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z24/sexyjacksparrow/53423_444828811811_656606811_5275163_5094181_o.jpg

This was in March, so Xavier would have been around 6 months old
https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z24/sexyjacksparrow/193896_10150120649617398_655492397_6383736_679297_o.jpg


----------



## Kota

This was middle of March, with P on one side and my friends 15day old bubba on the other


----------

